# ApRa Ping Tester 2022 - Easily test your ping!



## ApRa' (Mar 5, 2022)

*First of all, what is this program?*

By pinging the servers added to the program (Game, DNS, etc.), it shows you these values and you can see how many pings you get on those servers.
You can use it in games without installing the game or for instant testing.
*Are things like malware or data collection present?*

The program has been developed over open source and the codes can be checked if desired, in addition, there is no data retention issue.
It can be False-Positive.
*Update*

It is aimed to reach more people by returning this version to the Windows Form application.
*Download link:*

https://www.mediafire.com/file/2v6b7kbly7zr7oh/ApRa_Ping_Tester.rar/file
*Virüs Total:*

https://www.virustotal.com/gui/file...9440334f9576829234f3820c723dce65832?nocache=1
*Github*

https://github.com/1ApRa/Ping-Test-Tool
*First Version*

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ping-tester.290216/


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 5, 2022)

I think we can allow this, seems non-commercial. Closed source though, so install at your own risk

You have a second thread, which seems to be for the same software? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ping-tester.290216/


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 5, 2022)

Needs more varied games tbh. People who wanna know the ping of CS:GO and Valorant and shit already have the game installed and can check ping.

I know if there was a ping checker for SQUAD I wouldn't have bought it despite how much I enjoy the game.

Although now that I mention it, game to game experience with latency varies greatly too. So I don't know how much a raw ping value would help anyway. For example, I have acceptable experience in Battlefield games and Insurgency games with 140 ping. But Rising Storm 2 Vietnam is downright unplayable above 120 ping.


----------



## ApRa' (Mar 5, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> I think we can allow this, seems non-commercial. Closed source though, so install at your own risk
> 
> You have a second thread, which seems to be for the same software? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ping-tester.290216/


I didn't quite understand what you said, but this version is not WPF-based and works on Windows Form. I don't have any other software like this.


Khonjel said:


> Needs more varied games tbh. People who wanna know the ping of CS:GO and Valorant and shit already have the game installed and can check ping.
> 
> I know if there was a ping checker for SQUAD I wouldn't have bought it despite how much I enjoy the game.
> 
> Although now that I mention it, game to game experience with latency varies greatly too. So I don't know how much a raw ping value would help anyway. For example, I have acceptable experience in Battlefield games and Insurgency games with 140 ping. But Rising Storm 2 Vietnam is downright unplayable above 120 ping.


Unfortunately, we cannot add every game that comes to mind. The biggest reason for this is the state of the servers where the games are located. If the company has not shared an IP in general, it is not possible to ping the IP addresses we find in general.

If you forward games with pingable IP addresses, they can be added during development.


----------



## Calenhad (Mar 8, 2022)

ApRa' said:


> The program has been developed over open source and the codes can be checked if desired, in addition, there is no data retention issue.



I see from the other thread that the source code for v1 is hosted on github. Where is the source code for v2 located? Since you claim it is developed as open source.



W1zzard said:


> I think we can allow this, seems non-commercial. Closed source though, so install at your own risk
> 
> You have a second thread, which seems to be for the same software? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ping-tester.290216/



The other thread is for v1. This is v2.


----------



## ApRa' (Mar 20, 2022)

Calenhad said:


> I see from the other thread that the source code for v1 is hosted on github. Where is the source code for v2 located? Since you claim it is developed as open source.
> 
> 
> 
> The other thread is for v1. This is v2.



Sorry for the late comeback, I didn't have much time. It has been added in two versions.









						GitHub - 1ApRa/Ping-Test-Tool: Game server ping tester tool.
					

Game server ping tester tool. Contribute to 1ApRa/Ping-Test-Tool development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## ApRa' (Oct 27, 2022)

Incorrect IP Addresses have been updated.


----------

